# Any advise on what breed of Panther Chameleon mine are?



## steph0789 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi There, 
First post so please bare with me :lol2: I have recently brought 2 panther chameleons and was told they were Taratave panther chameleons, I cannot find any information on these and am after some advice whether they are Taratave's or some other breed?









Male









Female

:2thumb:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, you would get a better response posting this in the lizard section


----------



## steph0789 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you. I have added to lizard section too also a few other.


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Your male is Blue Bar Ambilobe I think, female it's always hard to tell...

Have a look at these:

Panther Locality Photo ID - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum

Should help you id them... they could of course be crosses...:gasp:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

balmybaldwin said:


> Ambilobe


agreed: victory:


----------



## steph0789 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you. I have looked some more and begin to think he is more like an ampiskiana panther as he has neither blue or red bars as the ambilobe does nor white stripe down his side? This picture really does no justice to my gorgeous boy. :flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

steph0789 said:


> Thank you. I have looked some more and begin to think he is more like an ampiskiana panther as he has neither blue or red bars as the ambilobe does nor white stripe down his side? This picture really does no justice to my gorgeous boy. :flrt:


yeah, having another look....and noticing the slight colour diff, i do think your right,
and pics never do pets justice


----------



## steph0789 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have contacted the shop again and they confirmed it was a spelling mistake on their behalf and they are 100% Tamatave 6-9 months old. : victory:


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Beyond a doubt, there is no way your male is Tamatave they be telling you porkies:gasp:


----------



## steph0789 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just an update on my Chams. We have got so many different responces as what he could be but most adament has been Red Barred Ambilobe so we are going with this. 
As for the female, she was returned to the store unfortunatly she was not well. We ended up taking her to the vet and the poor girl was tube fed and given antibiotics, we were told she could have had renal issues but without spending a fortune on vet bills this could not be known for sure. 

Now looking for a female companion for our lil man 

Thank you all for your responce very much appreciated.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

steph0789 said:


> Just an update on my Chams. We have got so many different responces as what he could be but most adament has been Red Barred Ambilobe so we are going with this.
> As for the female, she was returned to the store unfortunatly she was not well. We ended up taking her to the vet and the poor girl was tube fed and given antibiotics, we were told she could have had renal issues but without spending a fortune on vet bills this could not be known for sure.
> 
> Now looking for a female companion for our lil man
> ...


Sorry to hear that . Im sure you will find a female sooner or later. Your male is really gorgeous :flrt:


----------

